# 22LR ammo still hard to find?



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

I haven't even bothered trying to track any down for the last several months. Is it still impossible to find?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Woodbury in Coshocton had loads of ammo a couple weeks ago. Just about anything you'd want. Walmart on the other hand is still bare, I don't think they're even trying.


----------



## swohiodave (Jul 5, 2013)

You can find it online if you look...if you send me a private message I can tell you where I shop. I have bought 800 rds of 22lr in the last month or so.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I find 22s but the COST ?.I just seen 22s at FinFur 500 37.00?.Seems you can expect to pay 40 to 100.So much for cheap plinking.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

I won't pay any of the higher or jacked up prices... Found 2 bricks of Remington .22 LR for 24.99 a brick which is standard price, well for cabelas anyway lol.... But some people are trying too rape folks on the prices for it... They won't get it from me....


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

I loaded up on ammo and reloading supplies back in the 90's. Still have 12 bricks of 22's i paid 9.95 for. Blazers and Wildcats


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Look for .22 to recover in numbers in October. Slower if the panic buying doesn't stop. The prices may never completely recover until the panic buying stops as well. Raw materials have gone up so that will not help the price either.

This is according to the CMP through the rumor mills.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

floater99 said:


> I find 22s but the COST ?.I just seen 22s at FinFur 500 37.00?.Seems you can expect to pay 40 to 100.So much for cheap plinking.


Yeah the fin lovessss to rape people. I hate that store, I live in Ashland and before they built the new one it use to be great. The thing anoint the fin is they are greedy greedy family. The use the fears of people right now to Take advantage of them.Heck gun prices went up 40 percent and ammo has tripled!! Now there starting the survival sky is falling crap to sell more products, they even sell a survival kit with gun now! Blah that place leaves a terrible taste in my mouth.
I love it how they co plain about the gov and what there doing, but yet sells tons of stuff to the local state and federal gov. Just like any other "survival" retailer their not anti Obama or gov when that big far check hits their hands. My fin example is when the ammo started coming up shirt and there's was talk of a gun ban during those shootings. They ran a article stating basically the gov will bever shut them down and how they hate the gov ect. But yet a certain long time employee told me they just sold tons of rounds and a bunch of other gear to the gov for a huge amount I won't disclose here but it make anyone retire early.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Well I know the employees at the morse Walmart are reselling most of what they get. That was a pretty funny convo. He first tried to tell me they haven't been getting it but I knew better. Don't expect it to be in the showcases there I can tell you that much. All the profiteering is shameful capitalist country or not. I guess if guys are willing to pay $90 a brick, so be it.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is what I found at Cheaper than dirt. Ya still need to pay shipping but there is ammo out there not 20 bucks a brick but its out there. I found a bunch at our local wallmart last week. guy says they have been able to keep it in stock for some reason. it has not been flying off the shelf. I think it was 22bucks for 50. 
JMTCW
donm

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/7-AMS22WA


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

dmills4124 said:


> Here is what I found at Cheaper than dirt. Ya still need to pay shipping but there is ammo out there not 20 bucks a brick but its out there. I found a bunch at our local wallmart last week. guy says they have been able to keep it in stock for some reason. it has not been flying off the shelf. I think it was 22bucks for 50.
> JMTCW
> donm
> 
> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/7-AMS22WA


That link is for .22 Winchester which is different from the .22 Long Rifle that most people are shooting. Just wanted to point that out before anyone pays for something they can't use.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Bought a couple boxes at my local WM the other morning...bought my son a 10-22 before all the craziness last year was starting to worry about him being able to shoot it, I have noticed the last couple weeks all the ammo is a little easier to find.


----------

